# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Great White in our harbor!

## MIke R

He or she has all the seals cornered in a place we call Horseshoe Cove about a half mile from my boat ..the seals are all out of the water on the beach but eventually they will overheat and have to go back in the water ..swimmers and kayakers have all been warned ..,,,exciting stuff ....

----------


## cec1

How often does this happen, Mike . . . and how do people become aware of a Great White being in the area?  Visual sighting?  How long, typically, will he / she remain in the area?  Also, are males or females known to be more aggressive?

----------


## MIke R

All this has never happened here before so we really don't know and yes my mate got a visual twice yesterday and twice today ....this is as deep in the harbor as we ve ever been aware of ....they spend a fair amount of time at or near the surface so that's how they get seen...this one is about a 12 footer ....as far as aggression goes I think the media had twisted the truth about them  ...simply put they want to eat seals and they have to be aggressive to catch one .....when they "attack' a surfer or a kayaker they believe it is a seal they are trying to catch ......nothing more or less than that

----------


## cec1

Shark territories seem to be changing up & down the coast . . . thanks for your info on the topic, Mike.

----------


## bto

> ....as far as aggression goes I think the media had twisted the truth about them  ...simply put they want to eat seals and they have to be aggressive to catch one .....when they "attack' a surfer or a kayaker they believe it is a seal they are trying to catch ......nothing more or less than that



Mike, I wish that made me feel better about swimming in the ocean…:nightmare:  Don't want to be their dinner that's for sure.  Post some pics if you're lucky enough to get some.

----------


## T3

"Scientists rescued a humpback whale entangled in ropes and bitten by a great white shark as the shark prowled the waters beneath them Saturday" (7/11, about 5 miles off P'town). More info and video of the entangled whale and the shark can be found at the Center For Coastal Studies Facebook page. 

HBSH.jpg

I believe that a small whale watching boat run by one of Mike's prior mates assisted.

----------


## MIke R

> I believe that a small whale watching boat run by one of Mike's prior mates assisted.



woukdnt surprise me....Chadd is a good guy who would not hesitate to help .....loved having him as my mate and I have a hilarious story of a trip he snd I did one day involving s psychotic passenger

----------


## MIke R

And then there s this


*Great white shark stranded on Chatham beach*
Published On: Jul 13 2015 04:25:19 PM EDT Updated On: Jul 13 2015 08:53:02 PM EDT
Share on facebookShare on twitterShare on google_plusone_share



BACK NEXT_Atlantic White Shark Conservancy/Massachusetts Division of Marine Fisheries_







*CHATHAM, Mass. -* A great white shark became stranded on a Chatham beach Monday.
The shark, a 7-foot juvenile male, beached itself trying to get a seagull near the barrier breach on South Beach, a witness said.
More photos of shark stranding
Photos sent to WCVB.com show that the shark was kept wet by beachgoers until it was pulled back into the water by officials who attached a line to its rear caudal fin.
The shark was tagged by Marine Fisheries officials and returned to the sea.
Several shark sightings have been reported recently.
On Friday, two great white sharks were spotted off Chatham near the North Cut. The sharks, which were 9 and 12 feet long, were not tagged.
Last week the first great white shark of the season was tagged off Chatham. That shark, named Avery, was 15 feet long.

----------


## stbartshopper

Where is Horseshoe Cove?
When we first read your post we thought there was a great White near SBH!

----------


## MIke R

Horseshoe cove is in Provincetown harbor

----------


## KevinS

So Great Whites eat both seals and flying rats?  Good for them!

----------


## T3

Revenge Of The Seals 
ROS.jpg
ROS2.jpg
from Smithsonian.com

Different seal (Fur) and different shark (Blue) though... and, to avoid potential confusion, also not near SBH...

----------


## MIke R

> So Great Whites eat both seals and flying rats?  Good for them!



my thoughts exactly

----------

